# MX410 Not Responding



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

So we have a MX410 printer. Pretty much new, just bought 3-4 months ago. It worked fine till about a week ago, it just stopped responding. I did a google search, with no avail. I've reset the printer several times, and have tried hard wiring it to the computer (it was running wireless), but nothing changed.

I posted a screencap of the message.

I'm running Vista 64

I need to hopefully get this fixed by tonight.

I could be wrong, but I think this happened BEFORE we had a power outage, but a week after we got a new router.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling and reinstalling it


----------



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

I have uninstalled and reinstalled twice now, and still no response. This is completely frustrating. :c


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does the canon software have a diagnose and repair option when you click on the canon icon in the tray

you can also post a query here in help and support

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PIXMA MX410


----------

